
Ferrari 250 GTO Kit Cars Could Be Coming Soon - rmason
https://enzari.com/2020/07/ferrari-250-gto-kit-cars-could-be-coming-soon/
======
rmason
I've always considered the Ferrari 250 GTO to be the prettiest car I've ever
seen. It has also alluringly been way out of my reach financially for my
entire life. I predict one will trade hands for North of $100 million in the
next few years. Part of the reason is that they made so few.

But if one or two companies start making clones it's possible the price will
get to the point I could afford it. But it has to have a V-12 and while I'd
prefer a rebuilt Ferrari engine I'd accept either Mercedes or BMW V-12's
especially if it brought down the price.

~~~
kls
Now days people tend to accept resto-mods as, while not being an original, an
acceptable inspiration of the real thing. In some cases, some resto-mods can
fetch higher dollars than an original. For example Take a late 60's Dodge
Charger that has a 316 and an automatic in it, swap in a modern Mopar Hemi,
and a paddle shift 6 speed, do the body work right and you have a vehicle that
will fetch more than the restored to correctness original. That being said it
is not going to ever out price an all original Charger with it's original 426
Hemi, but those things are rare and are valuable for their rarity. While I
don't thing a modded repop 250 GTO will ever come near the price of an
original. I think one could fetch a pretty penny with a repop with a more
modern Ferrari drivetrain in it and generally the more modern drivetrains out
of wrecked vehicles are much more affordable that trying to source a vintage
drivetrain. Unless it is something really rare it is usually not worth the
hassle to strive for correctness when a lot of people accept correct enough.

~~~
slowhand09
Consider that 1968-9 Dodge Charger production was 89-96k units per year. It
came with engines from the 198ci 6 cylinder, 318-2bbl V-8, 383-2bbl, 383-4bbl,
426-8bbl, and 440-4bbl. Swapping any other engine and trans into the 6
cylinder or 318 versions made them more popular and valuable. Nobody restores
the less desirable versions, but everybody hotrods them. I have a 71 Barracuda
convertible, born with a 318. I added a huge hemi engine, not for added
monetary value, but for added fun.

------
rasz
4 years ago: [https://www.carthrottle.com/post/spanish-police-raid-fake-
fe...](https://www.carthrottle.com/post/spanish-police-raid-fake-ferrari-
factory-that-turned-peugeots-into-f430s/)

------
tibbydudeza
I love the approach of Porsche AG who is allowing a engineering company
(Singer - no relation to sewing machines) to make their own bespoke 911 for
those customers who want a classic looking Porsche with a air cooled flat 6
that delivers nearly 500 HP.

They even got the original engine designer and Williams to design a brand new
engine.

Sure it is limited but rather affordable at 500K as long as you can supply a
1989-94 donor 911 Coupe/Targa chassis.

~~~
rasz
Did it really came to this? You Love the fact car company is allowing someone
to modify their own property? :o

~~~
tibbydudeza
It ain't no Camry ... just try selling a Ferrari that was maintained by a non-
Ferrari agent and see how much you are going to get in the market.

The fact that it is Porsche approved is a requirement if you care about
resale.

~~~
rasz
If you care about resale you pack your brand new car into a container and
never drive it for 40 years.

